# A very amusing story about my first day at BMQ (today)



## MynerC (11 Sep 2010)

Today I started BMQ in Saint-Jean!.. well, I almost started!

Before we get to that let me tell you about my enrollment process leading up to this rather amusing event. I applied back in January of 2010 for Infantry, SigOP & Firefighter. I got a call back right away to do my CFAT tests, medical and interview all in one day! Everything went smoothly, and my medical was good to go. My recruiter told me that it was on of the fastest applications he had seen go through the detachment centre in Sherbrooke.

I got a call about 2 days later saying I would be loaded onto a course from BMQ in early March (cant remember the exact date right now). So, I gave my notice at my current job and told me landlord I would be out of my apartment by the end of the month. So far everything was to good to be true, and it was!! I got a call one day before my swearing in and one week before my BMQ course date à, saying that a second blood pressure test was forgotten during my medical at the end. My initial blood pressure test came out on the high side, thus meaning I could not be cleared to go to BMQ anymore because there was not a second test performed to see if it would be lower (some people get high blood pressure the first time around, because they are nervous for the test etc). 

I had no choice but to make another trip back to Sherbrooke and get my blood pressure test taken again, I got it taken and my BP was average. However, I had to wait for another job offer and course date because my file had to be sent back to Ontario to get reviewed and re-accepted. So now I had no job, and no place to stay in Quebec (where I had moved to 6 months earlier). I had to move back to BC and live with my father again and get a job doing construction while I waited for another job offer from the forces. My file had to be sent from Quebec to Vancouver BC, since that was my new adress.

Turns out infantry spots opened up and I got a second job offer for Infantry, my first choice. So it looked like everything was working out great after all. My BMQ date was for early August in Saint Jean, so I moved back to Quebec with the money I had saved up to live with my GF for the summer. My file had to than be sent down to Quebec again, since that is where my swearing in was going to take place. Shortly after arriving in Quebec, I get another call from the detachment in Sherbrooke telling me that their was an error while my file was being sent to Quebec from BC, and that my job offer of infantry was taken away, and my BMQ course date was given away. Now I was being presented with a third job offer for SigOp once again and a course date for September 11th 2010 in Saint Jean. I was kind of annoyed at this point, but life goes on and I got to spend some more time with the girlfriend, not so bad.

Fast forward to this week, with no more problems from the forces.. well until now. I was supposed to have my stuff packed up in my apartment by the forces, but I was informed yesterday (after I called to see why the movers havent showed up yet to put my things in storage) that my request for storage was not sent to Saint Jean, and that they didnt know my things needed to be moved (yet another problem). So now the movers will be coming to my place next week (while I will be at BMQ) to move my stuff, so now my GFs mom has to be there so they can move it, kind of a pain in the ass for her. 

SURELY there could be no more problems or mistakes from the Canadian Armed Forces (I thought this to myself last night, as my BMQ course date was only 1 night away), I was wrong. I showed up to St Jean to report for duty at 6:00PM, and everyone looked at my funny when I showed up the duty office (not sure what its called) and said I was there for BMQ. A Seargent informed me that there was NO such course starting on the 13th of Septemeber in Saint-Jean. Instead it turns out my course is actually to be started on the 13th in Borden, Ontario. So here I am in the wrong province for BMQ, and all my papers said it was to be started in Saint-Jean, not Borden!

They called down to Borden and were told that my name was not on the list their for BMQ. However, I was told to come down anyways as things would be straightened out. Apparently, there were 7 other guys who showed up in Borden today (while I was in Saint Jean) whose names werent on the list either to start either. Now I have to head out from Granby Quebec (where I currently live) to Borden Ontario tomorrow morning for my course that starts on the 13th, this monday.

ALSO, I even made a thread asking if I should be concerned that my course date for Saint Jean  was not posted on the CFLRS website. So I called back to the recruit office to tell them that my course date was not listed on the site, they said not to worry about it as they knew the course did indeed start in Saint Jean on the 11th.

Well I just thought I would share this with you as it is kind of humorous, what can ya do eh? So tomorrow I will be headed out for Borden, one day late for my course  

PS - I did however get a box of lunch while at Saint Jean, so atleast I didnt have to drive home with an empty stomach.

MynerC


----------



## Nemecek (11 Sep 2010)

What rotten luck across the board! Definitely a real pain in the ass.

But throughout all this it really looks like you have a great sense of humour. We can't always influence what happens to us in life, just how we react to it. Just stay as positive as you are and I'm sure you'll go places others can only dream about!

Best of luck!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (11 Sep 2010)

Lol I remember reading the OP's post about this when he wanted to make sure the course started at CFLRS on the 13th in St. Jean. At least everything's straight now


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

Its unfortunate that you got a baptism by fire.... but welcome to the Army. Murphy's Law applies here more often than common sense. Try to keep on top of your admin, you're your best Career Manager and RMS Clerk, and I'm sure everything will look better from here on out.

Good luck on your course.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2010)

If you think that's funny, wait until you're told H-Hr  is 0600 and then it changes to 0530 without anyone telling you. Believe me, you're getting off to a good start with your training already...


----------



## 2137Cadet (13 Sep 2010)

That's some bad luck. I Hope if I wish you good luck it will help...good luck!


----------



## owa (13 Sep 2010)

Reading the other thread kind of gives me a chuckle.

It's always too bad when you had every right to be nervous and people just blow you off.

I hope the rest of your training goes well though, you're pretty much ready for anything now though haha.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Sep 2010)

owa said:
			
		

> It's always too bad when you had every right to be nervous and people just blow you off.



What was there to be nervous about ?


----------



## brihard (13 Sep 2010)

Hah, rough go overall- but all's well that ends well.

Best of luck!


----------



## owa (13 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What was there to be nervous about ?



Just read the other thread he made, it explains things pretty well.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Sep 2010)

Good job on sticking with it, lots of people would have given up by this point unfortunately! Best of luck on your BMQ!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the Military "system."  ;D   Maintaining a sense of humour will carry you through many such episodes


----------



## Trueblue (15 Sep 2010)

Honestly I would consider yourself lucky...

after spending 2 years here in Borden and seeing how completely slack and idle the BMQ here is in comparison to St-Jean, I would of much preferred a nice vacation in Ontario as apposed to my time in the Jean haha.


----------



## Nesopgal (16 Sep 2010)

Wow talk about confusing! 
Good job on staying positive and not quitting through out your whole experience.


----------

